# Wilier...Tell me About Them



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi guys,

Can someone tell me about Wilier? I'm a cycling noob and don't know much about the company. I'm looking for my first road bike and the LBS highly recommended the Wilier Gran Turismo, however I don't see many reviews on their bikes compared with other brands. I understand the GT is a brand new 2011 model, so the limited reviews are understandable. 

As far as the brand goes, where does Wilier compare with the other European brands in their category (Colnago, Pinarello, Look, Cervelo, etc.)? The US brands? Are they a young company and how is their reputation amongst the group?

I'm a bit hesitant in purchasing a $$$ bike from a brand with a limited history. Not saying they don't have a history, but just not sure where they stand with enthusiasts and riders. I'm looking for a bike that is not as common, but perhaps a Wilier is too "exclusive"? 

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Wilier Triestina an Italian manufacturer of racing bicycles, founded in 1906 by Pietro Dal Molin in Bassano del Grappa, Italy. They are now based in Rossano Veneto, Italy.

The company name originated as an acronym for the phrase “W l’Italia liberata e redenta”, where the W is an abbreviation for "Viva!" (Long live Italy, liberated and redeemed) 

Wilier Triestina supplied bicycles to the UCI ProTour team Lampre. World Champion Alessandro Ballan and runner up Damiano Cunego rode Wilier bicycles to victory in the 2008 UCI Road World Championships. It's a darn good bike.

Check out this blog...

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/07/wilier-granturismo-gt-new-for-2011.html

For me it's Pinarello, Colnago, Wilier, then on a lower level Trek, Giant, Cannondale.
Everyone has differing opinions, it's just I like European bikes more.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Hooben said:


> Wilier Triestina an Italian manufacturer of racing bicycles, founded in 1906 by Pietro Dal Molin in Bassano del Grappa, Italy. They are now based in Rossano Veneto, Italy.
> 
> The company name originated as an acronym for the phrase “W l’Italia liberata e redenta”, where the W is an abbreviation for "Viva!" (Long live Italy, liberated and redeemed)
> 
> ...


They're nice bikes. I believe however that like most all the major labels, that Wilier outsources production to companies in Asia. They're designed in house from what I've read...but the frames are made in Asia just like everyone else (Cannondale, Giant, Specialized, Orbea, now Pinarello at least in part, Colnago as well at least in part..etc...).

Calling them "European bikes" is not really realistic. Wiliers are just less common in the US.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

Marc said:


> Calling them "European bikes" is not really realistic. Wiliers are just less common in the US.


More realistic than calling Cervelo a European bike, though.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Undecided said:


> More realistic than calling Cervelo a European bike, though.


Meh. Neither is being honest. I believe all Cervelo frames are made in Asia too BTW, FWIW.

We're straying here from the topic though. Wiliers are nice bikes. They're just made in Asia like virtually every other major frame label, usually by the very same people who make cheapo Treks and Giants etc. Whether this actually matters is up to the buyer of course.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

It's a well respected line, most definitely.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Wilier is a very respected brand in Italy especially. They do their own designs in Italy but the frame construction is in Asia. 

The May issue of ROAD BIKE ACTION has a review of the GT.


----------



## LinoD (Sep 16, 2010)

love my SL... it does everything really well. Awesome climber, comfy and light. 14.4lbs w/ Super Record 11 w/ Campy wheels.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

Beautiful ride, Lino.

Is that a Romin Pro I see?

I sport one on my Pina with no apologies.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

They are painted and finished in the Axman facility in Dali, Taiwan. It is a very nice facility with some really great QC. 

http://www.axman.com.tw/about-us.php


----------



## LinoD (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks. yeah, Romin Pro... great saddle !




askmass said:


> Beautiful ride, Lino.
> 
> Is that a Romin Pro I see?
> 
> I sport one on my Pina with no apologies.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Can't say I know anything about them, but the Wilier Imperiale is just about the best looking bike around, IMO.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Uhhhh... Cervelo is a Canadian company...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cervélo


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

Undecided said:


> More realistic than calling Cervelo a European bike, though.


Is Canada in Europe?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Worse than being Canadian, the frames are manufactured in Taichung, Taiwan and Shenzhen, China... in the same factory that makes Trek.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Unless you're buying an old bike the length of history doesn't mean much IMO. From a practical stand point the reputation of their US distributor (because you won't be dealing with Italy if there's a problem) is what matters in the event of problems. And from a quality stand point what they made in the mid 1900's has nothing to do with what they make today. Would you take a Motobacane or Schwinn over a Time or Storck because of the longer history?

Anyway, I don't know much about Wilier, OP, other than the people I know who have one of their bikes really likes it. I don't know anyone with that particular model though.


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

Kontact said:


> Is Canada in Europe?


No, Canada is in the northern US. Kind of like Alaska, but you can't see Russia from Canada.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

The only thing I know first hand about Wilier is that they use a goofy font on their bikes.


----------



## Arrwin (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

Thanks for all the info and opinions! Yes...I do realize Cervelo is Canadian...so I guess I should of said 'non-American'. But like cars, i'm partial to European brands. Not sure exactly why...but probably because of their beautiful designs and passion. 

Being a noob, I wasn't sure if Wilier was a somewhat new company but it sounds like they have a pretty rich history. Would you put Wilier in the same category as Colnago and Pinarello? Does it seem like they are starting to gain popularity here in the States or are they just ramping up their marketing? It looks like the www.wilier-usa.com website is still fairly young and still not yet mature, which is why I get the impression that Wilier is still fairly new in the US. Additionally, there is no Wilier forum on this site yet. A brand having its own forum here automatically gives it uber credibility in my book. 

Thanks again for all your help. I just wanted to learn more about where the brand stands in the cycling world and that it's not a trend brand that is hot now but will go away in a few years. Thanks! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey Arrwin.....found you a blog page covering the recent Gran Turismo reviews and stories in Europe

http://www.wilierbikes.co.uk/wp-wilier/?s=gran+turismo


**


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

*So what did you end up doing?*

OP: So did you end up getting a Wilier? I recently picked up a Cento Uno SL and thus far....pure bliss. Fell in love with the looks of the Cento Unos. And after reading as many reviews as I could find on the Cento Unos and feedbacks from members on here, I concluded that their performance was on par with their looks. Bad news, my specialized SL3 just sits there right now


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

*Wilier on par or better than Pin*

A friend of mine that I ride with used to have a Pinarello Dogma that sadly was stolen. He got a Wilier Cento Uno and he is much happier with the new ride. Much lighter and snappier.
I rode both bikes and I really like the Wilier Cento Uno.

For what I see, Wilier is as good as Pinarello or even better.


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

Lovin' the Wilier love! We should definitely get our own forum!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

santos_pons said:


> A friend of mine that I ride with used to have a Pinarello Dogma that sadly was stolen. He got a Wilier Cento Uno and he is much happier with the new ride. Much lighter and *snappier.*I rode both bikes and I really like the Wilier Cento Uno.
> 
> For what I see, Wilier is as good as Pinarello or even better.


I felt the same way! Never owned a Dogma, but have ridden one several times. Just not a big fan of the overall design...too much asymmetry for my taste. Not trying to hate on the Pinarellos, b/c they do make good bikes...just not my cup of tea. 



johnnyletrois said:


> Lovin' the Wilier love! We should definitely get our own forum!


Agreed! Not sure why this site still hasn't created a Wilier's Forum yet. Petition time


----------



## motard5 (Aug 9, 2010)

Like most folks, they are going to say give the best suited Wilier a solid test ride, and see how you enjoy it versus the competition. Weight the facts and how much you can afford, and pick the best match! One thing to think about is that Wilier warranties their frames for 2 years.

my thoughts on boutique brands like Wilier is that their higher end bikes are going to be on par in the industry, as they will take the time to insure you are getting a decent product. Their lower end models are going to struggle against the big dogs though. Knowing some insiders at Trek, they have used similar manufacturing resources in certain areas. Obviously second hand, it was stated that Wilier has experienced quite a few QC issues with their frames in comparison with some other higher end carbon offerings. Also keep in mind shear volume dictates companies such as Trek are going to get priority in most engineering facets. There is a reason why a company like Trek or Giant feel they should produce their own high end carbon in house. If they did not feel it was advantageous, they would simply use companies like Axeman etc. 

Now I have ridden the Wilier SL and really enjoyed it, so I have nothing bad to say about Wilier. Their bikes I believe like many Italian products have a unique distinction and flair. Are they going to have the best fit and finish and durability like companies like Giant? No, but again thats not why you purchase a Wilier. You purchase it because the company is dedicated to road biking 100%, and your are willing to support it. Some people support engineering alone, some support more IMO. Think Ducati vs Yamaha.


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

motard5 said:


> Like most folks, they are going to say give the best suited Wilier a solid test ride, and see how you enjoy it versus the competition. Weight the facts and how much you can afford, and pick the best match! *One thing to think about is that Wilier warranties their frames for 2 years.*
> 
> my thoughts on boutique brands like Wilier is that their higher end bikes are going to be on par in the industry, as they will take the time to insure you are getting a decent product. Their lower end models are going to struggle against the big dogs though. Knowing some insiders at Trek, they have used similar manufacturing resources in certain areas. Obviously second hand, it was stated that Wilier has experienced quite a few QC issues with their frames in comparison with some other higher end carbon offerings. Also keep in mind shear volume dictates companies such as Trek are going to get priority in most engineering facets. There is a reason why a company like Trek or Giant feel they should produce their own high end carbon in house. If they did not feel it was advantageous, they would simply use companies like Axeman etc.
> 
> Now I have ridden the Wilier SL and really enjoyed it, so I have nothing bad to say about Wilier. Their bikes I believe like many Italian products have a unique distinction and flair. Are they going to have the best fit and finish and durability like companies like Giant? No, but again thats not why you purchase a Wilier. You purchase it because the company is dedicated to road biking 100%, and your are willing to support it. Some people support engineering alone, some support more IMO. Think Ducati vs Yamaha.


Warranty period is now 5 years.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

johnnyletrois said:


> *Warranty period is now 5 years*.


Really? That's GREAT to hear. Twohubs didn't mention this to me.....does Wilier's website state this somewhere? Thanks.


----------



## motard5 (Aug 9, 2010)

johnnyletrois said:


> Warranty period is now 5 years.


Very cool. When did this change?


----------



## johnnyletrois (Jul 17, 2011)

Cni2i said:


> Really? That's GREAT to hear. Twohubs didn't mention this to me.....does Wilier's website state this somewhere? Thanks.


Register your frame on Wilier's website and you'll get the info.

No sure when it changed, late 2010 I think.


----------

